# Vignetting problem on 24-105mm



## Slashp (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all, 

I went to Yosemite this weekend to play with my new 5D Mark III (Love this camera) + 24-105mm and I just noticed a weird vignetting issue at 24 mm (does not show at other focal lengths)







The Aperture was f11 and the vignetting is only visible on the top left corner...
Anyone noticed the same behavior with the Kit lens (I am okay with vignetting as long as it is consistent in every corner of the picture...)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2012)

That doesn't seem normal. An improperly mounted hood can cause that, as can stacked filters. The fact that you're seeing it only in one corner, assuming it's not the hood, suggests some decentering in the lens (i.e. service needed).


----------



## K-amps (Apr 30, 2012)

A sudden and Harsh vignette like that is not from a normal 24-105mm. That is weird especially being on only one corner.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> That doesn't seem normal. An improperly mounted hood can cause that, as can stacked filters. The fact that you're seeing it only in one corner, assuming it's not the hood, suggests some decentering in the lens (i.e. service needed).



My first thought was twisted lens hood as well. Or stacked filter. Is this a once off thing or does it happen on every photo at this focal length? Have you tried with the lens hood removed and no filters?

I actually just sent my 24-105 in for repair. Something came loose inside and it jammed. Wouldn't close past 35mm.


----------



## Brendon (Apr 30, 2012)

My copy exhibits a little bit more vignetting in the top left corner at 24 mm when it's wider than f5.6 or so, but nothing like this. Looks like the hood is not clicked into the right position or you were using cokin filters and the filter holder was a little rotated. If it's not the hood or a filter, I would definately send it in for repair.


----------



## Slashp (Apr 30, 2012)

I just had one UV filter, I will do some tests tonight without the filter but doesn't seem to be a filter issue. What is the process if I need to replace the lens ? Should I return it to canon or the the dealer (B&H) since I received this lens with the 5D Mark III less than a month ago ?

Thanks,
John


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2012)

Slashp said:


> Should I return it to canon or the the dealer (B&H) since I received this lens with the 5D Mark III less than a month ago ?



I'd start by calling B&H to see if they'll just swap out the lens for you. Else, you'll need to contact Canon Service.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Slashp said:
> 
> 
> > Should I return it to canon or the the dealer (B&H) since I received this lens with the 5D Mark III less than a month ago ?
> ...


 
Looks like decentering to me, swap it out if possible, or send to Canon, but do it!


----------



## Slashp (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I did some testing and I can definitely reproduce the issue, but not always: on some pictures I get a consistent vignetting on all borders. However, here are two other examples:










I need to replace my lens I guess
John


----------



## victorwol (May 6, 2012)

From BH site. 

All items sold by B&H are warranted solely by the manufacturer/distributor, except "direct import" a/k/a IMP items. All items needing repair (other than IMP) should be sent to the manufacturer/distributor directly for service. B&H is not liable if the manufacturer/distributor fails to perform warranty service

You need to send it to Canon, being in warranty they will even cover the shipping I believe. But BH would take it back for a return or exchange of the whole thing, since you bought two, they give you 30 days to return anything, but cameras need to have less than 200 photos according to their "small letter" on the returns. 

I bought once a lens that arrived not working correctly and they took it back even paid the shipping, so that sort of contradicts what it says on their website. So you can give it a try, but as it is already 30 days..... 

You must be covered in any way. Hope you get it solved soon. Don't wait, it is not normal. 

I've seen it it filters that are thick at 24mm but is usually the same on each corner.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2012)

victorwol said:


> From BH site.
> 
> All items sold by B&H are warranted solely by the manufacturer/distributor, except "direct import" a/k/a IMP items. All items needing repair (other than IMP) should be sent to the manufacturer/distributor directly for service. B&H is not liable if the manufacturer/distributor fails to perform warranty service


 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/HelpCenter/ReturnExchange.jsp?cm_sp=Footer-_-Help-_-RtrnPolicy

"At B&H, our goal is to ensure your complete satisfaction with your purchase. *If, for whatever reason, you are dissatisfied with your purchase, you can return it to B&H within 30 days of purchase date. *Claims for missing items or items damaged in transit must be received within two business days of receipt of merchandise. 
You have the option of exchanging the item(s) or receiving a refund for the full amount of the item purchased . Refunds on returned items will be issued in the same payment form as tendered at the time of purchase. If payment was made by credit card, once we receive the product we will credit your account. Please allow 7-10 days for a credit to appear on your credit card statement. If payment was made by check, the refund check will be issued after 10 business days from the date of purchase."


----------



## RC (May 6, 2012)

victorwol said:


> ...
> You need to send it to Canon, being in warranty they will even cover the shipping I believe....



True they will cover shipping as they should for warranty items. However, my experience is that they might not offer it up front. You may need to ask for a prepaid shipping label. Also, the UPS labels I have received from Canon did not include any additional insurance.

Personally, if it's within 30 days I'd probably return it for a new replacement. It bugs me to buy something brand new just to turn around and send it in for repair.

The good news is Canon Service is outstanding!

Sounds like the 24-105 production line could use some QC work. I bought this lens late last December and it had a bubble in one of the elements. My second copy is at Canon right now because of the extreme out of focus--too much variance from the wide end to the tele end to AFMA (my body only stores one AFMA value).


----------



## yuxinhong (May 7, 2012)

Here is my version of Vinetting problem, anything think if my copy is normal? or i should send in Canon to fix too?


----------



## t.linn (May 8, 2012)

I've noticed this from time to time on my 24-105. When it is predominant in one corner over others it is always in a situation where the scene is brighter in one corner than the other(s). The darker corner(s) will exhibit the vignette; the lighter corners do not—or do so to a lesser degree.

As others have said, this is most likely to occur with stacked filters. Even with the "thin" filters, if I stack a circ-pol on my standard UV I can't use the 24mm setting on this lens w/o vignetting. W/o the polarizer I still have to be very careful. This is my number one pet peeve about the 24-105.


----------



## Pieter Oosthuysen (May 16, 2012)

The 70-200 1:2.8 L II IS USM lens have the same problem, Canon SA said there is new firmware for the 70-200 lens expected this week to solve the vignetting problem, see also dpreview discussion

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1029&message=41516112


----------



## Slashp (May 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Slashp said:
> ...



Hi,

I sent my copy yesterday. I'll keep you posted when it comes back to see if it gets any better.
John


----------

